# Des bonnes résolutions pour 2003/2004/etc ... ?



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Alors ? 



màj du titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. 1 an après


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Peut être essayer de dire moins de conneries...

Mais c'est tellement agréable...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Cà s'est pour toi cette bonne résolution


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

m'acheter un ibook


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

euh... 2500 pixels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la bonne réponse ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* euh... 2500 pixels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la bonne réponse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Non , serieusement !


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Non , serieusement !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah ben si c'est sérieux, ne plus planter de clous après 23 heures 30


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

What's ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * What's ?  *



Hein ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Hein ?   *<hr /></blockquote>


Qu'est ce que tu dis dans ton dernier post , j'ai pas compris


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Qu'est ce que tu dis dans ton dernier post , j'ai pas compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais qu'est-ce qui racontes


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Qu'est ce que tu dis dans ton dernier post , j'ai pas compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais qu'est-ce qui raconte


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Relis toi !


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Relis toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamaiiiiiiiis, j'aurais trop la honte


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Jamaiiiiiiiis, j'aurais trop la honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ne jamaiiiiiiiiis dire jamaiiiiiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Ne jamaiiiiiiiiis dire jamaiiiiiiiiiiiiiis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai une dérogation


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

J'ai une dérogation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Non , meme si tu es la seule femme du bar !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Une femme ? Ou ça ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Non , meme si tu es la seule femme du bar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais j'ai rien demandé, ma dérogation c'est moi qui me la suis accordée


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

barbarella !


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiii   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est la seule femme , enfin


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

C'est la seule femme , enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais où sont passées les autres ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Mais où sont passées les autres ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Où sont les femmes .....


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Où sont les femmes ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il y a Odile qui a fait une apparition, je me sens moins seule


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Je propose de voter ube résolution : SMG et Sonnyboy ne viendront plus polluer les sujets du bar à moins qu'ils aient quelque chose d'intelligent à dire (ouais c'est vrai faut pas pousser y répondront plus jamais !) ou du moins d'interessant.

L e vote est ouvert.

et n'hésitez pas à faire part de vos résolutions;
Merci


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Il semblerait que ton sujet ne suscite qu'un enthousiasme trés modéré...

Et ouais, c'est la vie...mais tu verras en grandissant ça ira mieux, les gens te prendront un peu plus au sérieux....


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* Je propose de voter ube résolution : SMG et Sonnyboy ne viendront plus polluer les sujets du bar à moins qu'ils aient quelque chose d'intelligent à dire (ouais c'est vrai faut pas pousser y répondront plus jamais !) ou du moins d'interessant.

L e vote est ouvert.

et n'hésitez pas à faire part de vos résolutions;
Merci  *<hr /></blockquote>



Je t'explique gars , ca fait plus de 2 an que je suis la donc je suis rester


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Bien, faut être ferme.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Bien, faut être ferme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non meme quand meme il se prend pour qui lui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Un jour peut être vous comprendrez...


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Un jour peut être vous comprendrez...   *



Y'as rien a comprendre


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai, en fait je suis un imbécile virtuel, ce qui est une chance, je pourrais en être un vrai...


----------



## kamkil (29 Décembre 2002)

On les laisse ensemble?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai, en fait je suis un imbécile virtuel, ce qui est une chance, je pourrais en être un vrai...   *



ironie !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

ce que vous êtes ch**** ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, prenez vot' pelle et vot' sceau et allez jouer ailleurs.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* ce que vous êtes ch**** ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, prenez vot' pelle et vot' sceau et allez jouer ailleurs.  *<hr /></blockquote>


Vas y c**** toi si tu en si marre de nous


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Vas y c**** toi si tu en si marre de nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

on peut toujours remettre le bannissement que portaient tes fragiles épaules (je sais, c'est vicieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bon alors, mes bonnes résolutions :

<ul type="square">[*]ne plus draguer (de toute façon)
[*]ne plus embêter Amok et 'Tanplan
[*]ne plus tromper Gribouille
[*]ne plus trouver d'excuses pour ne pas faire de photos
[*]ne plus dire mes bonnes résolutions avant le début de l'année afin de ne pas être obligé de les tenir
[*]ne plus troller macinside et Kamkil
[*]marcher beaucoup plus
[*]gagner un peu d'argent (il suffit d'être pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[/list]

j'espère en tenir quelques-unes


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

on peut toujours remettre le bannissement que portaient tes fragiles épaules (je sais, c'est vicieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bon alors, mes bonnes résolutions :

<ul type="square">[*]ne plus draguer (de toute façon)
[*]ne plus embêter Amok et 'Tanplan






[*]ne plus tromper Gribouille
[*]ne plus trouver d'excuses pour ne pas faire de photos
[*]ne plus dire mes bonnes résolutions avant le début de l'année afin de ne pas être obligé de les tenir
[*]ne plus troller macinside et Kamkil
[*]marcher beaucoup plus
[*]gagner un peu d'argent (il suffit d'être pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[/list]

j'espère en tenir quelques-unes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote> *Ne plus embeter l'aimable SirMacGregor*


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ne plus embeter l'aimable SirMacGregor *



ta gueule


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Encore 1 semaine a te supporter


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Encore 1 semaine a te supporter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou l'inverse


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

je vais etre sport c'est ton annif donc


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * je vais etre sport c'est ton annif donc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es sirop sport ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'es sirop sport ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

parfum menthe


----------



## Blob (29 Décembre 2002)

Mes bonnes résolutions

draguer plus (tant que ca marche encore un peu) 
faire encore plus le gros malin
réparer mon ampli
acheter une grosse merco
voler le bi pro de kamkil
etre encore plus souvent sur internet (non je déconne c pas possible)


et les 2 nains ils ont quoi comme bonne résolutions?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Mes résolutions :

*pas possible de draguer plus (sinon prerima me tue)
*arrêter de fumer (ouais faut pas trop rêver parce qu'avec tout le stress des exams... - "oui, mais t'as vu ce que tu manges" - "tiens prends un bi* de Dan*n* !-
*Réussir mes exams (si si c'est une bonne résolution !)
*Commencer à bosser mon stage
*Ne plus prendre de retard dans mes choses à faire (ex : ca fait 3 mois que je dois faire ma visite médicale et pour l'instant c'est point mort)
*Téléphoner à mon dentiste et le payer avant que les huissiers déboulent pour prendre le Mac.
*Dire moins de conneries (je sais c'est pas facile, hein sonny ?!)
*Passez moins de temps surMacGé (désolé) et plus avec prerima (tu parles que celle-là je vais pas la tenir !!)

Au fait Blob, c'est qui les 2 nains (c'est pô moi tout de même : cf mon profil)


----------



## Jacen (29 Décembre 2002)

moi ma bonne résolution c'est me mettre aux macs


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Trouver un job pour m'acheter l'ibook et degouter tout le monde pour leur faire voir que je peux le faire


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Trouver un job pour m'acheter l'ibook et degouter tout le monde pour leur faire voir que je peux le faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est franchement écoeurant


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

écoeurant de quoi ? de qui ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * écoeurant de quoi ? de qui ?  *



Relis toi


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Ca serait la honte


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ca serait la honte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument d'accord


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Pour une fois


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

Eh oui, tout arrive


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Bien sur , un jour au l'autre tous les autres membres seront ok avec moi


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

En attendant bon appétit


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

certo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * En attendant bon appétit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est  ici que çà se passe !


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* 

C'est  ici que çà se passe !




*<hr /></blockquote>


Tu as enfin reussi a indiquer un lien sans te tromper ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Eh oui tout viens à point pour qui rien de sert de courir (enfin un truc dans le genre !)


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Tout vien a point qui sait attendre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est pour çà que j'ai créé  çà ! 
et oui, c'est les vacances il se lache ce Finn_Atlas !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

et de 2 !


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est quand meme pitoyable d'attendre les vacances pour se lacher !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

he he !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Trouver un job pour m'acheter l'ibook et degouter tout le monde pour leur faire voir que je peux le faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




on attend de voir


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Me mettais pas au défi ca pourrait faire mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Faut dire que c'est le seul moment de "libre" que j'ai pour "apprendre" le comment du forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






par contre pendant ce temps là je ne tiens pas mes bonnes résolutions


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

Y a pas quelqu'un qui peut trouver un truc pour calmer le SMG...


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Y a pas quelqu'un qui peut trouver un truc pour calmer le SMG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genre le bannir ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

genre le bannir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne suis pas modérateur... c'est à vous de choisir...


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Desole les gars mais je suis heureux c'est des moments d'eternite que je ne peux partager desole


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2002)

Tu attends qu'on te donne un sucre pour te remercier de ta grande mansuétude là ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Desole les gars mais je suis heureux c'est des moments d'eternite que je ne peux partager desole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les gens heureux sont égoistes, et c'est normal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

Alors, on les respecte ces résolutions ?


----------



## melaure (2 Janvier 2003)

Plus de résolutions, fini !!! Sinon c'est forcément déprime en fin d'année ... En ne promettant rien, tous ce qui est positif sera de l'extra !!!


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Plus de résolutions, fini !!! Sinon c'est forcément déprime en fin d'année ... En ne promettant rien, tous ce qui est positif sera de l'extra !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Allez une 1600x1200, c'est pas bon comme résolution, ça ??


----------



## KARL40 (2 Janvier 2003)

Une seule résolution : terminer l'année !!


----------



## barbarella (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors, on les respecte ces résolutions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Les résolutions ne sont pas faites pour être tenues


----------



## simon (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors, on les respecte ces résolutions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ma seule résolution c'est de ne pas en prendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2003)

A 2000 j'arrête


----------



## barbarella (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * A 2000 j'arrête    * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## camisol (3 Janvier 2003)

En 2003, je serais Roi.


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bon alors, mes bonnes résolutions :
(...)
- ne plus embêter Amok et 'Tanplan
(...)
j'espère en tenir quelques-unes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais... Ca ne "m'embête" pas du tout! Au contraire! Et puis comme de toute façon tu as juste tenu 48 heures avant de te lacher à nouveau, je n'ai vécu QUE 48 heures avec l'angoisse au ventre..."Et si Alem ne faisait plus attention à moi?" Situation affreuse... L'indifférence, il n'y a rien de pire! Mais là ca va mieux! Ouf! 

Bon, alors, mes bonnes résolutions:

(silence).
- Arreter de cloper pour ne pas participer à la pollution.
- Cesser complètement de boire.
- dire moins de conneries lorsque je mange de la pizza avec quelques forumeurs (club du "petit groupe").
-  Essayer d'être un peu plus intelligent (ne pas répondre à tous les posts cons par exemple).
- Cesser de m'enerver en matant le journal de 20 heures (que je ne vais plus mater d'ailleurs).
- Me foutre royalement de ce qui peut se passer dans le monde.
- Ne pas embeter Api lorsqu'elle surfe.
- Cesser de prendre une grosse voix lorsque j'ai STL au téléphone pour lui faire peur.
- Ne pas me embeter JiBi pour qu'il mette sa tenue de Yéti lorsque l'on se ballade.
- Cesser de mettre du bromure dans le verre de Tamplan.
- Payer une pension alimentaire à Bengilli pour l'éducation de Toine.

Voila. On a bien dit que c'était fait pour être oublié dès le 2 janvier, c'est ca? Parceque sinon je suis mal...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
bon alors, mes bonnes résolutions :

...
[*]ne plus embêter Amok et 'Tanplan
...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarffffmouarffff mouarffff !! 
Et j'avais laissé passer ça...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_che'crois qu'ça va pas êt' possib', tout optimisme mis à part biensur..._


----------



## kamkil (3 Janvier 2003)

Non c'est pas ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant on a la preuve en plus!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On te tient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait faire des stats voire combien de bonnes résolutions sont tenus au cours de l'année. Le résultat doit froler le froid polaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez j'en prend une: apprendre le japonais et aller voir Steve à NYC en juillet


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, alors, mes bonnes résolutions:
...
- Cesser de mettre du bromure dans le verre de 'tanplan.
...
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était donc toi, face de rat !?!


----------



## kamkil (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*ne plus troller macinside et Kamkil* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah? Tiens j'avais pas remarqué?


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'était donc toi, face de rat !?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... On l'a tous fait! On en a marre de te voir pisser partout!


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Euh... On l'a tous fait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faute avouée, à demi pardonnée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maintenant, je me méfierai un peu plus des feuilles de menthes qui font la planche dans mon thé !!


----------



## kamkil (3 Janvier 2003)

C'était aussi toi le coup du laxatif dans le coke? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai bouché les toilettes trois jours durant après ca


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2003)

De quoi tu parles là ?!


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2003)

Ah non, ca c'est rien que du naturel! Si tes pauvres intestins ne supportent pas le coca, je n'y suis pour rien, mon pauvre chéri! Toi et le Mackie, vous me faites une bonne paire de bras cassés on dirait: vous vous lachez urbi et orbi a chaque fiesta visiblement. Il va faloir apprendre à picoler comme des hommes (et certaines femmes) mes agneaux: vous n'êtes pas encore au top niveau pour la campagne de Russie!...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Alors ?



Ouais... alors, je parie que vous n'avez pas pu les tenir vos résolutions.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... alors, je parie que vous n'avez pas pu les tenir vos résolutions.



Lesquelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'avais rien promis, moi


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

moi comme d'hab je niquerai les sujets


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

j'suis d'ac avec Melaure, pas de résolutions mais on fait tous de notre mieux ça coûte rien et ça fait plaisir à tout le monde !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Pas de bonnes résolutions chez moi... je sais pas les tenir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'en prends que des mauvaises.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bonnes résolutions chez moi... je sais pas les tenir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et tu sais les tenir au moins, celles-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_meilleurs voeux _


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu sais les tenir au moins, celles-là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est surtout moins contraignant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> moi comme d'hab je niquerai les sujets



et te feras bannir comme d'hab


----------



## Alex666 (30 Décembre 2003)

La bonne resolution à tes yeux  (et a l'ecran) c quoi au juste, cela depend de chacun non ? moi jai decider de devenir membre d'elite...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

hop


----------



## bebert (1 Janvier 2004)

_Bon ben j'vais poster là parce que bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_
Alors je passe juste pour vous souhaiter une très bonne année 2004.
Pour les résolutions, en ce qui me concerne, je vais essayer de poster moins dans le bar et plus dans les forums techniques.


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

un petit post pour vous souhaiter une très bonne année à tous, j'ai bien dit à tous


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2004)

Déjà bien commencé fin 2003, mais dans la continuité pour 2004:

1- Faire ce que j'ai envie au moment où j'en ai envie, sans me poser de questions à la con. Donc arreter d'être con (sous réserves).
2- Cesser d'être poli avec ceux qui me font chier, ou simplement me laissent froid, dans le virtuel et dans le réel (surtout dans le réel d'ailleurs).
3- Cesser de croire à la mère Noêl (qui existe encore moins que le père Noêl).
4- Arreter de récuperer tous les chats qui trainent dans mon quartier.
5- Ne plus systématiquement inviter au resto, même si elle est blonde à forte poitrine.
6- Ne plus fréquenter n'importe qui ou n'importe quelle.
7- Passer un peu moins de temps à buller et un peu plus dans les musées.
8- Retourner à Thoirry voir si les lémuriens ont grandit ou si ils sont morts d'un excès de cacahuètes.
9- Rendre la carte "grand voyageur" à la SNCF.
10- Cesser de considerer que l'orsque l'on m'aime c'est un dû, et donc passer plus de temps avec ceux qui m'aiment vraiment (Temps dégagé en 6). Leur dire que c'est partagé.
11- Continuer le sport.
12- Me prendre une murge avec les Belges.
13- Ne pas boire entre les murges, sauf avec des Belges.
14- Avoir 40 ans.
15- Eventuellement, fabriquer un junior (sous réserves).
16- Cesser de suivre les conseils que l'on me donne. Les acheter, c'est plus fiable.
17- Aimer la pluie, même sur une ile, même à Paris, même dans mon cou, même dans son cou.
18- Essayer de finir l'année.
19- La trouver courte et passionnante dans 365 jours.

Voilà.


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

Euuuh tout pareil sauf peut-être la 5


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh tout pareil sauf peut-être la 5



Pauv ti'gars va falloir faire kékechose pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'fait pitié


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pauv ti'gars va falloir faire kékechose pour toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une poupée ...
Un emploi de gardien au Harem ( avec la chirurgie qui s' en suit, et je parle pas du nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Un allé simple pour un monastère ( et pas tibétain )
Une traversée solitaire de l'atlantique
...


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

Z'êtes d'un triste !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que vous fréquentez trop certaines personnes du forum ça vous a dénaturé, vous rentrez dans le moule prenez garde à ne pas perdre votre identité !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes d'un triste !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah c'était pas méchant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on sait c'est pas rigolo les hormones en folie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  mais oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es un gros romantique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excuse moi


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

c'est pas impossible


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

1000 pardons ... aussi


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

oouuuuuahh comme il me ressemble en plus !!


----------



## dustu (6 Janvier 2004)

Bonne année à tous que je ne connais pas! 
ceci dit en passant j'ai lu ce matin dans mon café noir que pour les bonnes résolutions il était un peu tard! de toutes façons je sens que 2004 sera un peu raide (mon mac me fait un caprice) pendant les onzes premiers mois !
A l'année prochaine ete accrochez vous bien au bar


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

les résolutions : 
 <ul type="square">  [*]être encore pire sur les forums MacG 
 [*]Commencer à polluer les autres forums notement celui de ce site qui se crois l'unique star du monde mac 
 [*]Refuser le boulot que me donne mon employeur qui me plait pas 
 [*]Réclamer mes dus à mon employeur, de gré ou de force 
 [*]Contacter les potes de la Place du Pont pour un "happening" sur les locaux de l'entreprise 
 [*]faire un peut de sport  
[*]Me faire virer de mon entreprise par tout les moyens les plus imaginatifs possibles (autant le faire dans la joie et le délire le plus total)
 [*]Dénoncer enfin le patron plein de fric rasciste et catho intégriste aux bandes de racailles qui trainent deux places plus loin 
 [*]Pisser dans la bière de Foguenne un de ces quattre  [*]Faire enfin une bonne fois pour toute mon site perso 
 [*]amenager l'appartement 
 [*]Revendre mes trucs astuces et les accessoires pour piquer des tas de trucs à la fnac avec taux de réussite à 200%  [*]faire qqu chose à mes cheveux, et à leur couleur naturelle qui semble ne jamais l'être  
[*]Me débarraser de tout objet inutile surtout quand il peut avoir une connotation associée au souvenir, au passé... 
 [*]Ne plus hésiter à insulter les vieilles et le vieux dans les bus (étape 2)
 [*]Continuer d'appliquer l'étape 1 résolution de l'année précédente : ne pas laisser sa place au vieux, et squatter un max d'autres avec des sacs géants, des bacs riviera, des plantes tropicales.... 
 [*]Traffiquer tout ce qui est traffiquables dans les lieux publics pour faire des farces et bien se fouttre des autres 
 [*]Ne pas oublier que lors de la scéance Commissariat, on peut continuer le processus, c'est un lieu public aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [*]étaler de la mayonnaise en tube sur les fauteuils à côté de soi dans les cinémas pour avoir la paix et être tranquille.
.....  [/list] 

[la suite plus tards]


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

* dormir plus.
* douter moins.
* changer de boulot.
* changer d'appart'.
* oser davantage.
* monter (ou rejoindre) un groupe de rock.
* déclarer ma flamme (reste à savoir à qui...)
* perdre du poids.
* bronzer cet été.
* boucher les trous de ma foutue mémoire à court terme.
* finir les 4 bouquins que j'ai commencé l'année dernière.
* trainer dans les discothèques de Lyon où Gribouille fout le bordel, histoire de rigoler un peu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

Allez hop, je remonte les sujets de fins d'année...


----------

